# stomp pads: which?



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

none? haha i just push my back foot against my back binding and its been working out fine.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

of the two, I'd go with the burton one. I prefer RC Traction Dots though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I use the Dakine Xmat. I like it because it has spikes for great traction but it is clear so it virtually disappears on your board. I didn't use a stomp for awhile but the topsheet on my NS Heritage gets slick as hell so I went with one for extra assurance.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

i'd like the burton if it were clear, not white.
Also, if I get the dakine one, how should I place the 4 pieces to get a good grip? or should I buy more than 1 kit?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

go to a dollar store and get some clear stick on bumps (the furniture type used for glass-top tables etc). i got mine for 99c and have seen the same thing in board shops for $12. works fine


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks but -being english not my first language- i guess i dont understand what you mean meaning I wouldnt know what to aks in a store... pic would be appreciated
btw: last time i rented a board, it had the MINI SCRAPER like burton ones, basically just a round piece of mat with this scraper coming out, it was very usefull for the grasp and for removing snow from boot


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

these things:








you peel them off the sheet and stick em on


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

lorcar said:


> i now there are already many threads about this...
> but the website where I am buying my board has these two, and I was going for the dakine but read bad reviews


out of the 2 id pick the burton one just because they have studs for better traction.

I use the bagoda m-trac. 

go and google it. it has high raised spikes and the glue on the underside is strong as hell


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

mysterl33 said:


> none? haha i just push my back foot against my back binding and its been working out fine.


me too....


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

I use this one-
DAKINE Spike Stomp at REI.com

Except I cut it between the rows of spikes to leave single strips, and stick one near the edge on each side of the board so it catches my boot heel and toe. That way it also covers very little of the topsheet and doesn't hold much snow. Works for me...


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't use them either... makes the board look cleaner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I took this ones some time ago, work great for me... The grip is good, and the spikes are not too tall. Besides the writing they are hard to notice on my board, and can be adjusted for any feet/board side without cutting.

DAKINE Modular Mat at REI.com


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

For skating right?  Rental I used when I started had one.. I just slide my foot against the binding now - works pretty well.

I'd like to see someone have a neatly cut square of double sided duck tape.. that would brighten my day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I'm kinda backwards... I used to push my foot against the binding, but got a stomp pad after for better grip...


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

at the end i got the dakine 6 stars dark chrome, i think it will fit well my black k2 podium


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

when you said backward I got an image of someone skating mongo on a snowboard.. and then you ruined it for me by elaborating... sad panda.

omg omg omg fedex man bring me my cartels!!!


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i use this rasta one lol

http://www.shoptheblend.com/images/P/PEACE-MAT_RASTA.jpg


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

Try this VHB tape and you can stick anything that has a flat bottom to your board. This is what Gopro provides with their camera mount.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

awesomeness lol


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

BliND KiNK said:


> when you said backward I got an image of someone skating mongo on a snowboard.. and then you ruined it for me by elaborating... sad panda.
> 
> omg omg omg fedex man bring me my cartels!!!


Haha, last trip to Hidden Valley I saw some people doing that on the snowboard. I thought it was a joke at first, but after seeing them a second time I informed them of the easier way. :laugh: They were fine people, just a little fresh behind the ears...


----------

